# My new old set-up or Coffee Corner Reworked



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So finally found what I needed to reposition my set-up at the other end of the kitchen near the sink and to also allow space for future upgrades. A nice solid wood side table with a drawer and shelf for the princely sum of £25. THis also now gives me space for my carboot sale acquisition of an instant hot water dispenser which cost me £3 and gives me a good way of pre-warming cups.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice set-up charliej:good:

Good too see you have a dedicated area for all your coffee making equipment.

You have a very nice selection of tampers too.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There's a cupboard above which I couldn't get in the shot as the kitchen is so narrow that has the 2 handgrinders and other bits and pieces and of course cups in.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah good assorted of tampers there Charlie , good coffee corner you sorted there .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice set up Charlie, bargain on that table. Is that a Torr Zebra wood?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks good, Charlie. How do you decide which tamper to use? Must be great to have that much space.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes the Torr is a zebra wood one, as to which tamper I decide to use well: the Torr is 58.4mm convex, the black and walnut one is a Madebyknock 58.35mm Heft flat base, the beech handled one in the near corner is a Knock 58mm heft and the other one is something very special I can't discuss sorry, I forgot to remove it from the photo.

The table was a great find in a by chance visit to a local charity shop's furniture and larger goods shop, I'd never noticed the place before so stopped for a look. The space is very nice to have its 50cm deep and 1.2 metres long, could perhaps do with being a little higher but can always find some wood to extend the legs, even I can manage that much carpentry with my near legendary lack of woodworking skill when it comes to cutting straight lines lol, it's in what was a dead area of the kitchen that previously had this hideous chest/.bedding box thing there when I moved in. The only inconvenience now is I'm not as close to the fridge for milk but the extra working space more than makes up for it.


----------

